# Suche jemanden der MICH wirbt!



## sanny95 (2. Dezember 2017)

erledigt


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Dezember 2017)

Hey Sandra,

 

wenn sich noch keiner der Geier auf dich gestürzt hat, würde ich mich melden (: Schicke dir mal eine Anfrage bei Bnet


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Dezember 2017)

erledigt

 

 

:<


----------



## Volker1234 (24. April 2018)

Hi,

 

für was?

 

Viele Grüße

 

Volker1234


----------



## Aun (24. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. April 2018)

ich frage mich langsam was volker hier auf der seite treibt... *aktexmelodiepfeif*


----------



## Aun (24. April 2018)

ich frage mich langsam was volker hier auf der seite treibt... *aktexmelodiepfeif*

 

100 post sammeln um dann nen spamlink in einem "." zu verstecken, wie der letzte


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. April 2018)

Das sind die Vorkommnisse in der Matrix, wie sie besser nicht sein könnten.

Ist es schon ein Deja vue oder noch ein merkwürdiges Vorkommniss.

Aiman Blablabla und das Galileo-Mysteriteam haben schon mal die Kollegblöcke raus geholt. 

 

PS wenn ich die 500 Beiträge geknackt habe gebe ICH MIR nen Kasten Bier aus


----------

